# First project on a new saw.



## 1voyager1 (Jun 24, 2014)

For my first try-out project I'm keeping it nice and easy. 
I've made a simple jig for assembling rafts to mount orchids on.
Probably not of much interest to most people.

But, I have encountered a problem that will crop up when assembling the rafts in the jig.
The jig is constructed with a plywood base and 2×4 sides and slat locators.
The raft's edge pieces are rabbeted at each end, then glued together in a bottom layer and a top layer with a middle layer of slats glued at each end between the top and bottom frames.

That may not be too clear, but what's important is that the ends or the frame and slat pieces will be glued together while in the jig. *I do not want the raft to glue to the jig*. I need some kind of finish on the sides and bottom of the jig that will act as a parting agent, but will not in anyway be toxic to, or interfere with the root growth of the orchids.

I've considered coating the inside of the jig with petroleum jelly.
But, I worry about it getting on the raft and interfering with the orchid roots adhering to the wood of the raft.

Anyone have any ideas or thoughts on this problem?


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I think we're going to need a picture, When I've got a glue contact issue I use Johnson's paste wax pretty frequently, but I have 0 idea of it's effects on sensitive orchids


----------



## 1voyager1 (Jun 24, 2014)

This is what the jig looks like:









The first frame layer goes in:









All the ends of the frame pieces are rabbeted.
Glue will be applied as the pieces are assembled:









Then, the slats of the middle layer are installed with glue applied where they will be touching the bottom and top frames. The spacers on the L & R sides are added for strength and rigidity:









Then, the pieces of the top frame are assembled the same as those of the bottom frame were:









Finally, 2 pieces of 2X4 that just fit into the jig will be clamped over the upper and lower edges to compress the glue joints until they have set.

Actually, not very complicated.
Just not set up for high speed production.

I need to keep the glue that is squeezed out of the joints from gluing the raft into the jig.
I had made some of these raft jigs back in Alaska.
I had some thin sheets of a teflon type cutting surface that I had cut up to fit the inside. 
They worked pretty good except that they had to be assembled into the jig as the pieces were placed in.
I have not been able to find anything like them around here yet. So, I'm considering a finish of some kind to act as the parting agent.

Orchids are not all that fragile.
In fact they're pretty tough.
I simply do not want to inhibit their healthy growth.
It's like you don't use copper piping in a fish hatchery.
Copper is toxic to marine life.

Note:
I had fun ripping the 15" strip of 1/2" plywood off the end of a 4'X8' sheet with no supports or help.
It had been a long time since the last time I'd had to do that.
But I had always had side and out feed supports set up.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Shellac is non toxic. I prefinish insides of boxes before glue up so I can clean up squeeze out in the corners.

Blue painter's tape is another option.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Coat it with paste wax, the glue won't stick to anything with paste wax on it.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Why not line the jig surfaces with UHMW Polyethylene film?

Source: McMaster Carr


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad Wrap is polyethylene film; and no glue sticks to it,


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

The film I referenced is available with adhesive backing, making it possible to line the jig neatly.


----------



## 1voyager1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks they're all good possibilities for dealing with the glue problem.
I think I'll try the quick and dirty method first.

The new blade for my new saw just arrived today.
I had also ordered a can of paste wax for the saw's table.
It arrived with the blade.
After waxing the table, I waxed the jig.
If it doesn't work all I'll lose is 13 feet of 3/4" X 3/4" redwood.

It's time to move on to making an out feed table for the saw.


----------

